# Snake/Mongoose 1/64 Slotcar Haulers



## cscustoms (Oct 30, 2008)

I was just wondering who has been casting these Snake/Mongoose vintage Haulers in 1/64? I would like to get a few casts for some diecast custom projects. Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks. Marc


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Good question! I would like to know as well!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

First time I've seen one, but I like it!!! Here you go... RM

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-1-64-MON...ItemQQptZDiecast_Vehicles?hash=item335a08b4a0


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I emailed him he is not quite ready to release a resin kit version

Roger Corrie


----------

